# Lose a stone in 3 weeks!



## gymsteg (Mar 21, 2014)

How would you do it?

Have you ever done it?

Bored of cutting already and wondered what people thought of an extreme cut and how to go about it, are you better of just cutting calories drastically? Carb Cycle? Keto? Cheat Day? Drugs? curious to peoples opinions on it, my preference would be drug free at the moment as there seems to be a lot of potentially nasty sides with most of this type of drug


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Drugs have nasty side effects

Wants to drop dangerous amounts of weight in short time


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

just pay your dues and lose the weight at an acceptable rate like everyone else

until youve cut lean naturally i dont think you have any business reaching for drugs to help you


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

gymsteg said:


> How would you do it?


 I wouldn't.



> Have you ever done it?


 No.

How fast you could sensibly lose fat naturally depends on how much fat you have to lose, but a stone in three weeks is too fast whatever. To give you an idea 1 lb of fat stores about 3500 kcal of energy, so to lose a stone in three weeks would need a daily calorie deficit of about 2300 kcal. To even attempt to achieve that you'd be starving yourself, you'd feel crap, and lose muscle - up until the point you gave up.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Losing a stone of weight in 3 weeks isn't that tough.

Losing 14lbs of fat unless you are obese is going to be a dangerous struggle


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Psmf is the fastest way possible to lose body fat.

At best would net you 8-9lbs body fat loss


----------



## Lawrence123 (Nov 6, 2015)

Psmf?? What's that



Growing Lad said:


> Psmf is the fastest way possible to lose body fat.
> 
> At best would net you 8-9lbs body fat loss


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I knew a guy who just drank water for a month and lost well over a stone.

He started eating again and put it back on immediately.

If you dont know "how" to eat properly, you wont be able to keep the weight off.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Lawrence123 said:


> Psmf?? What's that


 Protein sparing modified fast

in short

Lean protein only diet (calculated by your lean body mass)

easential fatty acids from supplementation and some other basic supplements multi vit, magnesium, calcium etc

green veggies


----------



## loonts (Dec 14, 2016)

Growing Lad said:


> Protein sparing modified fast
> 
> in short
> 
> ...


 Did you try it? How fast did you lose? Excluding water.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah stop eating, eat a banana for breakfast and drink lots of coffee throughout the day.

Thats how I lost all my gains.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

loonts said:


> Did you try it? How fast did you lose? Excluding water.


 Haven't done it for a while. Not been fat enough to hurry to get it off

It works, it can't not. Lose anywhere from 2-10lbs in first week depending how big you are, most water a glycogen.

Google lyle McDonald rapid fat loss handbook and that will outline exactly how much protein to eat, duration of diet, refeeds etc


----------



## Lawrence123 (Nov 6, 2015)

I've started a similar diet... White fish veg and extra virgin olive oil... Give it 4-6 wks should drop a stone n a half!!


----------



## mjl1990 (Feb 1, 2016)

Lawrence123 said:


> I've started a similar diet... White fish veg and extra virgin olive oil... Give it 4-6 wks should drop a stone n a half!!


----------



## Lawrence123 (Nov 6, 2015)

What's that supposed to mean??? I'm not a joker so I miss the point!!

if it's about the diet- DOES ANYONE ELSE DIET ON FISH AND LOW CARB???

but it has changed now to brown rice, turkey and veg


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Christain Bale dropped 63lbs of weight for the movie 'The Machinist' on just an apple and a tin of tuna a day.

I remember an interview with him and when asked how he had done it he said 'I just stopped eating'.

If you want to drop weight you will.


----------



## Hayse (Jan 2, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Christain Bale dropped 63lbs of weight for the movie 'The Machinist' on just an apple and a tin of tuna a day.
> 
> I remember an interview with him and when asked how he had done it he said 'I just stopped eating'.
> 
> ...


 Can't belive it. Great results.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Really? Didn't think would be possible to eat so little and keep loosing weight?

reason being when I was dieting I was on really low cal. 1300. When my weight stalled I dropped it even more for 3 weeks 900cals and still wasn't loosing any more weight! So I upped cals to 1800 and then weight starting falling off again.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Etoboss said:


> Really? Didn't think would be possible to eat so little and keep loosing weight?
> 
> reason being when I was dieting I was on really low cal. 1300. When my weight stalled I dropped it even more for 3 weeks 900cals and still wasn't loosing any more weight! So I upped cals to 1800 and then weight starting falling off again.


 You might have been losing fat but not weight due to elevated cortisol causing water retention.

Metabolic rate cannot drop to zero, so someone who stops eating will always lose weight over time. As the picture above demonstrates this is a terrible idea from a bodybuilding POV though, due to muscle loss.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minnesota_Starvation_Experiment


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> You might have been losing fat but not weight due to elevated cortisol causing water retention.
> 
> Metabolic rate cannot drop to zero, so someone who stops eating will always lose weight over time. As the picture above demonstrates this is a terrible idea from a bodybuilding POV though, due to muscle loss.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minnesota_Starvation_Experiment


 Emm I thought elevated cortisol would cause rapid weight gain? As in fat? Is it only water weight gain mate? I don't think I did have elevated cortisol as I was sleeping like a baby. Did feel lethargic though.

Ok so just to clear my head

You can loose fat on a really really low cal diet and keep loosing fat along with muscle of course. ( so this would be good for someone who doesn't train?) and only aim is fat loss. I no it's not a healthy option but extremely affective on fat loss.?

for people who train. With no aas ect to eat just under maintenance. (500cal drop max) For fat loss.?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

On another note I did see someone eating a very low cal diet 1000cals while doing tons of exercise. His weight loss stalled. He then added t3 and weight loss started moving again.

Would could of been the cause of this? Why would t3 help start shifting it again?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Etoboss said:


> Emm I thought elevated cortisol would cause rapid weight gain? As in fat? Is it only water weight gain mate? I don't think I did have elevated cortisol as I was sleeping like a baby. Did feel lethargic though.
> 
> Ok so just to clear my head
> 
> ...


 Very quick reply as I'm busy.

I was talking about elevated cortisol when in a calorie deficit, which can cause water retention and I doubt would cause fat gain.

'Safe' natural weight loss rates are usually suggested as something like 1-2 lb per week, or 1% of bodyweight, which would be a larger than 500 kcal deficit.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Ok cheers mate

so 1-2lbs per week is ideally the best option and to hit that goal needs to be 500-700 deficit?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Etoboss said:


> Emm I thought elevated cortisol would cause rapid weight gain? As in fat? Is it only water weight gain mate? I don't think I did have elevated cortisol as I was sleeping like a baby. Did feel lethargic though.
> 
> Ok so just to clear my head
> 
> ...


 I should have thought of this earlier: the following long but excellent podcast covers the important issues here:

http://sigmanutrition.com/episode65/


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Etoboss said:


> Ok cheers mate
> 
> so 1-2lbs per week is ideally the best option and to hit that goal needs to be 500-700 deficit?


 The approximate maths would be 500-1000 kcal, since it's 500 per lb. The 1% of bodyweight guide is good, since it reflects it being safer for very overweight people to lose weight faster.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

That's a good read! Thanks mate

just 1 thing I may of missed though when the low cal dieters gained water weight how do you get it off? By upping cals slowly?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Etoboss said:


> That's a good read! Thanks mate
> 
> just 1 thing I may of missed though when the low cal dieters gained water weight how do you get it off? By upping cals slowly?


 Do you mean you read the transcript of the full podcast? The answer is in there but from memory the options included a diet break and having sex  .


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Transcript mate. Can't concentrate listening to the chat lol

ye seen that about having sex and breaks but didn't see it mention that will help to more water weight. Will have another read I have dyslexia so hard for me to read stuff and take it all in


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

time a woman's only got a couple hundred calorie deficit. If she's overeating a little bit on her food and she's holding ten pounds of water your just not going to see anything happen for 8 to 10 weeks and my usual advice to these women is that they need to get drunk or get stoned and get laid because that will seriously relax them and they'll wake up lighter.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

So doing them things can reduce water retention. How! Lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Etoboss said:


> Transcript mate. Can't concentrate listening to the chat lol
> 
> ye seen that about having sex and breaks but didn't see it mention that will help to more water weight. Will have another read I have dyslexia so hard for me to read stuff and take it all in


 The idea is to reverse the stress that caused the cortisol rise, to reduce cortisol and therefore water retention. Diet breaks are a good idea for other reasons too of course.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Cheers mate

just had another read of the hole thing. A few more reads and it will all then make sense to me lol.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

lost 3 stone in 3 months, a stone every 4 weeks , pretty close to what you talking about, cardio hard 5 days a week, no dnp, no clen, no eca stack, just damn hard work and watching what i was shovelling down my neck



feck me, what a state, pukka pie's was my weakness



steve


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Good going that mate well done!!!

What type of diet?

Like really low cals

or

500-1000 under maintenance?

Or?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

i never counted no calories, no macros, never cared about under or over maintenance, forget all that , i cut sugar out, no alcohol whatsoever , no pastries, no soda drinks, no coffee, no tea, just water,

cauliflower, brussels was my chosen vegatables, i ate salmon , chicken, if we went out for indian meal, my wife would have the works and i would have main course only just plain rice , chicken , and bottle of water , no coffee, no after eight mints after meal, so really took a sharp nosedive in what i ate,

cardio was a hour every day on treadmill to warm up, then rowing machine for 15 minutes goin hell for leather, then cross trainer again hell for leather, after 4 weeks , and getting into it, my heartbeat was at 180 bpm for last 10 minutes on that, for my age at the time ( 57 ) it should have been no more than 160bpm, and finally back to treadmill, and that was it every day , 5 days a week for 3 months,

it was'nt easy , but i made a promise to someone that the next time they saw me ( 3 months) i would be 11 1/2 stone from 14 1/2 stone , and did it, if i had no motivation like that promise i made then i would probably still be fat as hell, not skipped the gym at all since i did that ( 2014) 3 times a week just body building now.

steve


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Hayse said:


> Can't belive it. Great results.


 :lol:


----------

